# Farmall 856 Rops.



## billw (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello everyone. I am looking for a ROPS that will fit an 856. Would like to find one with a canopy if possible. Anyone have a clue where to look or perhaps have one they would like to part with? Also I need to find a seat for the same tractor.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Have you explored just building one?


----------



## billw (Mar 30, 2011)

*856 rops*

Not yet. Iam hoping to find a factory ROPS system for this 856 as I will have high school kids running it this summer mowing ditches. Thats also why I need to find a seat for it, I'll install a seat belt also.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Any idea what year it is? In other words did they ever make one for it? It's great that you are thinking safety, especially where younger operators are concerned.


----------



## billw (Mar 30, 2011)

*856 rops*

I know that at one time there where retrofit kits for older tractors mandated by the government. Iam hoping to find one of those. No the Farmall 856 did not come from the factory with a ROPS as far as I can tell. I've seen pics of them with ROPS and would like to find one to install on this tractor. SAFETY FIRST!! and I really don't want the liability for building a ROPS should the good lord forbid something goes wrong. You know HOPE FOR THE BEST, PREPARE FOR THE WORST.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

And make sure you have insurance!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Here's a guy on Ebay selling them...

ROPS FOR INTERNATIONAL/FARMALL 706/806/756/856/966/1066 on eBay!

Just found that via Google.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nicely done CB! Just created a sticky for them in Farmall International Harvester. http://www.tractorforum.com/f48/aftermarket-rops-international-farmall-tractors-16954/


----------

